
Animal Crossing's Nature Day Exposes How Worthless Earth Day Is - adrian_mrd
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2020/04/animal-crossings-nature-day-exposes-how-worthless-earth-day-is/
======
henriquez
The tone of this article is so hostile and hopeless, and there's not really a
point to it either, except to complain about how terrible everything is. The
author appears to outline a problem without proposing any sort of solution.
I'm not sure what about this piece is interesting or merits any sort of
discussion.

